
Briar: Peer-to-peer encrypted messaging and forums - ris
https://briarproject.org/
======
ge0rg
Last discussion of Briar on HN (9 months ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14825019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14825019)

